# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  GEPETTO adorable papy chat 15 ans 1/2 sourd, hypertension et IRC - Handi'cats (60)

## papillon60000

voici Gépetto, adorable papy de 13 ans sorti de fourrière en avril 2015, sa p'tite tête est un peu penchée (syndrome vestibulaire), petit souffle au coeur à surveiller et un peu d'arthrose sûrement donc ne saute pas plus haut qu'un lit (sa place préférée) 
il était depuis sa prise en charge en chatterie au siège de l'asso et est en FA depuis une semaine, très câlin et temps d'adaptation avec les minous à peu près instantané ! très content d'avoir une humaine contre qui se blottir la nuit !

ce beau papy est en FA définitive et serait donc ravi d'avoir marraine et/ou parrain

Vous pouvez envoyer votre parrainage (ponctuel ou régulier) en précisant que c'est pour Gépetto :

par paypal :
handicats@hotmail.fr

par chèque :
Association "Handi'cats"
12, rue Hervieu Deschenes
27170 Beaumont le Roger

par virement :
coordonnées en mp

merci pour lui !

----------


## papillon60000

avec les copains !





dans le soleil du jour

----------


## papillon60000

Gépetto après la pommade à zoreilles :lol: 





et une tite vidéo

----------


## papillon60000

personne pour parrainer mon papy ?

une tite facture de vaccin au cas où quelqu'un souhaiterait participer...



donc mon papy semble en pleine forme, 5,8 kg sur la balance, il semble sourd du côté où sa tête penche, la gale d'oreilles est un vilain souvenir, le coeur et la palpation RAS

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

Merci à vous 2 de l avoir sorti de fourrière il est super beau

----------


## papillon60000

comme on peut le constater, son dodo préféré est le lit... et c'est pas le seul !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

Mon Nounours s'est pris d'affection pour Gépetto, qui ma foi, a semblé plutôt d'accord !

----------


## papillon60000

alors ce midi, j'ai grillé mon papy chou en train de boire dans la grande gamelle en inox une patte dans l'eau... mais pas genre je fais l'andouille pour en mettre partout ou comme la Bergamote je mouille la patte pour ensuite la lécher, genre bain de patte en buvant ; alors soit mon papy perd la boule et il n'a pas senti qu'il avait la patte qui trempait soit il lance une nouvelle mode...  je m'étonnais aussi depuis un certain temps d'avoir des gamelles pataugeoires...


en train discuter avec Titi

----------


## papillon60000

moi aussi j'ai mon bibi phoque (ya qd même des postures pas très à son avantage...)

----------


## papillon60000

véto aujourd'hui, il a pris 400 g en un mois, va falloir sévir... ou changer de croquettes je ne sais pas !
sinon rappel de leucose, coeur RAS (m'avait semblé voir qu'il avait un pt souffle au coeur quelque part mais non), bilan sanguin l'urée est quasi normale et un peu plus de créa (mais toujours dans la norme) donc à surveiller (je trouvais qu'il buvait beaucoup mais rien de bien significatif sur les reins pour le moment), numération parfaite (la dernière fois il avait une anémie et un autre truc, tout est revenu à la normale, suis soulagée)
par contre, n'a pas été du tout coopérant donc on a dû le sédater (il n'avait pas mangé ce midi au cas où j'ai bien fait) et il a eu du mal à refaire surface, j'ai dû le laisser chez le véto quelques heures par sécurité...

la douloureuse...

----------


## papillon60000

non, je ne suis pas coquin, je fais comme les autres...





j'ai une tête d'ange, dit Nounou !

----------


## papillon60000

Nounou a acheté un nouveau dodo (pas du tout dans les teintes qui vont bien mais très joli et douillet en matière qu'on aime bien pétrir soit disant) et un griffoir


j'ai testé les 2

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

​

----------


## papillon60000

lui je ne sais pas, mais moi suis pas d'accord !

----------


## papillon60000

papy chou a donc fait vérifier ses paramètres rénaux hier, l'un est un peu mieux et l'autre un peu moins bien donc c'est bien un début d'IRC, on reste donc aux croquettes rénales ; par contre, il a perdu encore 200 g en 2 mois...


avec les copains !





gardien de carton avec Libellule !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah zut l'IRC, quelle crasse. Les valeurs de Carbone ont un peu baissé et il a repris 250 g, ce qui est mieux que de les perdre, j'espère que pour Gepetto elles vont se stabiliser et mieux encore baisser et qu'il reprendra un peu de poids, chez Carbone le poids a baissé et baissé, pour ensuite se stabiliser et maintenant remonter un peu donc qui sait.

Câlins mon beau filleul ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Adorable mon filleul et son copain, ou sa copine?  ::

----------


## papillon60000

c'est un copain, Nounours FIV 10 ans  ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Si vous vous serrez un peu, il y aura peut-être encore de la place pour un 4ème (mince). Vous êtes adorables, et sur la seconde photo tu poses comme ..... une parfaite drag queen hé hé  ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Dis Gepetto, t'es pas content sur la première photo? T'aimes pas la couleur de ta petite souris (qui est pourtant bien jolie)?
Sur la seconde je ne te dirai pas à qui tu ressembles, tu le sais déjà  ::

----------


## papillon60000

papy chou est allé chez le véto, son train-arrière peine à le porter... visiblement aucune douleur donc ce 'nest pas son arthrose qui s'aggrave et c'est donc neuro ; il n'arrive parfois plus à monter sur le lit ou sur une chaise, et s'assoit très souvent car debout ses pattes ne portent plus son p'tit popotin
on essaie une boîte de candilat (pour oxygéner le cerveau) voir s'il y a amélioration
sinon, toujours aussi câlin et gourmand


photo du jour

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh mon pauvre filleul. Peut-être que nounou devra te mettre un petit harnais arrière pour t'aider comme je fais avec ma Betsy, mais je suppose qu'un chien est plus conciliant. J'espère que ton état va s'améliorer, en attendant marraine te fait un gros câlin ::

----------


## papillon60000

papy chou va mieux, le candilat a presque supprimé la faiblesse dans son arrière-train, on fait une 2ème boîte et on voit ce que ça donne

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah mais quelle bonne nouvelle :: . En plus le printemps et ses rayons de soleil devraient contribuer à aller encore mieux. Câlins mon beau ::

----------


## papillon60000

le dimanche, c'est activité pilou avec les copains !

----------


## myri_bonnie

On croirait presque qu'ils ont eu une très dure semaine de boulot, les pauvres  ::

----------


## papillon60000

activité "carton" avec les copains !



pétrissage de dodo

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est un sacré carton qui laisse de la place à plein de monde. Tu n'as pas trop chaud dans ce dodo-là mon beau Gepetto? Pour le moment ici tout le monde recherche la fraicheur. 
Gros câlins  ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Ben mon Gepetto, qu'est-ce que tu as fait à ton petit nez? Si quelqu'un t'a disputé, dis-le à marraine, qu'elle gronde le vilain ou la vilaine qui t'a écorché le nez.

----------


## papillon60000

il y a 2 petites rayures, séquelles de jeu je suppose, sinon toujours sa croûte au bout, qui tombe et qui repousse régulièrement...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oui je parlais de la petite écorchure qui n'était pas là sur les autres photos ;-)

----------


## papillon60000

papy chou a donc vu le véto aujourd'hui
on a fait un p'tit bilan sanguin, pas d'aggravation de son IRC malgré une certaine déshydradation
depuis quelques jours, il est un peu patraque, on a qd même fait le rappel de vaccins, pas de fièvre donc j'espère que c'est un coup de mou à cause de la chaleur
il boude aussi les croquettes, donc il mange de l'humide, ce qui n'est pas plus mal vu qu'il boit moins et 5,250 ,kg sur la balance


avec les copains, activité crêpe !




et la facture si quelqu'un veut participer  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah et bien ce n'est pas trop mal tout ça. Le côté patraque, je connais, pour  moi-même (je suis en congé et je déteste la chaleur), mais aussi pour les animaux. Je n'ai pourtant que 23°C dans le salon mais déjà comme ça mes chiens ont trop chaud. 

Bonne activité crêpe avec les copains mon filleul

----------


## myri_bonnie

Salut Gepetto, je viens de prolonger ton parrainage pour 1 an. Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire hein mon chou?
Bonne journée  ::

----------


## Annabelle27

Magnifique la photo des câlins. Que de tendresse  ::

----------


## papillon60000

merci beaucoup Marraine ! oui je m'accroche hein !
là ça va mieux, je redors avec maman/nounou, je reviens voir ce qu'il y a dans son assiette et je dors moins, le coup de mou est passé mais bon ils annoncent à nouveau bientôt de la chaleur alors pas facile pour nous les p'tits vieux ! surtout avec mon p'tit coeur !

dans quelques jours, ça fera 2 ans que papy chou est arrivé à la maison et que du bonheur !
c'est vraiment un amour, tant avec les minous qu'avec moi et il m'adore ! on espère bien encore faire un bon bout de chemin ensemble !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tu sais quoi mon chou, marraine n'aime pas du tout la chaleur elle non plus, oh que non, et pourtant mon coeur est bon. 
Bon on se donne RV ici dans un an, mais bien sûr entre-temps je veux des nouvelles et des photos de ma petite drag queen préférée  ::

----------


## papillon60000

papy et son nouveau pote (en pension temporaire) !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Il est bizarre ton nouveau pote hein mon filleul? Et sa nourriture te plait? Tu sais le foin c'est plein de fibres et les carottes et la salade plein de vitamines  ::  ça peut pas faire de tort.

----------


## papillon60000

tu parles, mon pinou n'aime pas les carottes !
non tout ce qu'ils vont tous faire dans la cage c'est boire... et j'en ai 2 qui piquent des brins de foins pour jouer avec...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je te rassure mes lapins n'aiment pas les carottes (sauf les carottes séchées) non plus, parfois ils en mangent mais c'est rare. En hiver essaye les topinambours ils adorent et c'est plus sain car moins sucré et moins de calories.

----------


## papillon60000

un p'tit coucou de papy chou qui vient de se rendre compte qu'il y avait de nouveaux dodos muraux (installés depuis 4 mois, observateur le papy...)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah mais te revoilà, ça faisait bien longtemps. Rassure-toi Gepetto je me souviens que mon adorée et regrettée chienne Livia avait mis 9 mois pour comprendre qu'on est bien sur le canapé! En tout cas tu es bien gâté et c'est bien comme ça. Câlins mon filleul ::

----------


## papillon60000

bon alors mon papy boit plus ces dernières semaines et il faiblit, je le vois bien donc on a été faire un p'tit bilan sanguin pour les reins, et malheureusement, l'urée et la créat ont doublé depuis la dernière prise de sang de juin, signe que la fonction rénale diminue...
donc on rajoute du semintra au traitement pour l'hypertension, et je le passe au tout humide (classique pas rénal, beaucoup trop cher et suis pas convaincue du tout du mieux...)
c'est un papy en or, il "coûte" plus de 100 € par mois entre les médocs et l'alimentation, mais il les vaut bien !
si quelqu'un veut participer aux factures ou lui envoyer un p'tit colis de pâtée feringa, il sera très content !


pas content du tout chez le véto en attendant les résultats !






les factures vétos du mois !







un papy heureux !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah quelle tristesse cette insuffisance rénale, je vais aider pour la facture plus tard dans la journée. Allez accroche-toi mon petit bonhomme, fais mentir cette affreuse maladie qui a emporté mon Carbone. Gros câlins

----------


## myri_bonnie

100 € envoyés à l'instant par paypal. Tiens le coup mon filleul, car marraine a déjà assez de chagrin, elle a perdu ce matin le grand amour de sa vie, Betsy (au milieu sur l'avatar). Câlins mon bonhomme

----------


## papillon60000

merci beaucoup marraine !
on est bien tristes avec maman pour la jolie Betsy, beaucoup de courage à toi  :: 
et je m'accroche, tu sais...

----------


## papillon60000

un p'tit coucou de papy chou, il bave un peu depuis quelques jours, à mon avis son IRC lui cause des ulcères, déjà chez le véto, il a trouvé qu'il avait une haleine bof, enfin pour le moment il mange bien sa pâtée...


en pleine "bagarre" avec Nounours !





c'est qd même lui le plus beau !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh ma drag queen préférée !  :: 
Gepetto j'ai reçu mes deux calendriers avec ta photo  ::  J'en ai offert un à une copine en précisant fièrement que mon filleul Gepetto s'y trouve.

Je compte sur toi pour continuer à bien manger et à faire un peu de sport, le catch c'est une bonne idée.

----------


## papillon60000

super pour les calendriers Marraine, c'est moi le plus beau dessus !

ça va je mange correctement, mais le catch c'était ya déjà 2 mois, maintenant, à part dormir...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tant que tu ne souffres pas mon petit bonhomme et si un dodo te fait du bien ! Et tu n'oublies pas notre accord hein, car marraine a eu assez de chagrins comme ça cette année, je t'interdis formellement de t'ajouter à la liste !!!

----------


## papillon60000

Papy chou ne bave plus et sent moins du bec, suis contente !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Une bonne haleine y a qu'ça de vrai hein Gepetto ;-)
Je dis ça à Rambo a qui je brosse les dents tous les jours (Rambo est un

----------


## papillon60000

c'est plus envisageable chez un chien qu'un chat lol ! 
déjà qu'il devient de moins en moins coopérant pour ses 2 comprimés et sa pipette du soir, je me vois bien lui brosser les dents tiens !  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh tu sais ça ne marche pas sur tous les chiens non plus, Lewis me boufferait la brosse et ma main avec. Mais de façon générale c'est plus facile de soigner un chien qu'un chat. Quand mon regretté Carbone devait avoir deux médicament pas jour (liquide en seringue) ce n'était pas une partie de plaisir, le plus dur était de l'attraper car il savait bien ce que je lui voulais. Les comprimés je devais les écraser et les mélanger à du liquide, sinon ça n'aurait jamais marché. Les différentes versions de "comment faire prendre un comprimé à un chat" sont clairement issues d'expériences vécues ;-)

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Cool la vie ! Mais si vous voyiez le motif de la couverture, je me demande si vous resteriez aussi détendus !

----------


## papillon60000

avec Belette







avec Bergamote

----------


## myri_bonnie

Mais dis donc mon filleul, tu es un vrai séducteur toi ! Peut-être pas monogame, mais hein on a le bien qu'on se fait hein?  :: 

Profite bien des câlins avec les jolies filles. A bientôt mon bonhomme  ::

----------


## papillon60000

euh Marraine, Belette est un garçon lol !

avec Nounours !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah Belette est un garçon, bof après tout hein ;-) Tu es une gentille drag queen qui aime tout le monde, c'est bien. Gros bisous et bon dimanche au chaud.

----------


## papillon60000

une tite vidéo de papy chou pour clore cette année !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Adorable  ::  mais tu vas te cramer les fefesses sur le radiateur mon filleul.

Un peu en avance je te souhaite ainsi qu'à ta tatie, tes copains et copines une Bonne Année 2018. Je te fais de gros câlins mon petit bonhomme. Ici l'affreuse année 2017 se termine sur une note positive avec un nouveau minou tout blanc de 9 ans qui a perdu sa famille, sa maison et son frère.

----------


## papillon60000

oh non, ça fait du bien à ma vieille carcasse, mon cucul flanche de plus en plus tu sais, il faiblit lui aussi...

merci Marraine ! bonne année à toi et ta famille poilue aussi, oui on a vu le p'tit nouveau, il a l'air de trouver sa place, encore un chanceux !

----------


## papillon60000

aujourd'hui, papy chou est content !
il a reçu un colis avec de bons sachets IRC envoyés par tata Schoup que nous remercions, et une jolie carte de bonne année avec sa chouchoute (bon ok non c'est la mienne) Thaïs en photo

----------


## myri_bonnie

Si tu es content Gepetto il faut nous faire un petit sourire, hein ! Mais à mon avis tu préfèrerais voir une jolie fille en vrai plutôt qu'en photo.

Je te souhaite une bonne journée.

_Tiens dis à ta tata que je ne suis plus sur facebook (désactivé pour durée indéterminée) mais qu'on se "verra" ici._

----------


## papillon60000

mais je souris là, c'est comme Nounou, c'est intérieur !
oh des jolies filles, yen a plusieurs ici donc je suis gâté tous les jours !
Nounou comprend, elle pense à toi...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Nounou (et pas Tata, hi hi) te prend aussi pour une drag queen, vu qu'elle te trouve gtâté*E*

----------


## papillon60000

je crois que Nounou est fatiguée... ppff

----------


## myri_bonnie

Moi aussi vu que j'ai écrit gtâtée !!! Bon j'espère que Nounou aura encore la force de te faire un câlin mon filleul.  ::

----------


## papillon60000

je trouvais que le ventre de Papy chou s'arrondissait








alors on est allés voir le véto...











le bilan n'est pas fameux...
il est descendu à 4,8 kg (5,3 kg précédemment je crois), il a beaucoup de liquide dans l'abdomen et à l'écho un rein est moche et il y a des masses dans le foie (probablement des tumeurs)
malheureusement, vu qu'on ne peut pas sédater Papy vu ses pb de coeur, on ne peut ni faire de biopsies des masses, ni ponctionner le liquide ; de toute façon, ça ne nous avancerait pas forcément à gd-chose, le véto n'est pas pour donner des diurétiques qui peuvent aggraver l'insuffisance cardiaque ou la rénale donc... bah on reste comme ça, il n'a pas l'air de souffrir, sa respiration n'est pas géniale mais il mange bien pour le moment et prend plaisir à me faire des câlins
ses jours sont comptés, donc on va essayer d'en profiter un maximum...

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh quelle triste nouvelle. Il a par contre bien de la chance d'être chez toi et je sais que tu prendras bien soin de lui tant que ça sera possible. J'espère vraiment qu'il est encore là pour un bon bout de temps malgré ce pronostic peu rassurant. Je le trouve tellement émouvant et adorable.

J'ai perdu trop d'animaux ces derniers temps Gepetto, alors bon sang tache de ne pas venir t'ajouter à la liste avant longtemps. Je te fais un gros câlin et je dis merci à ta nounou pour ses bons soins.

----------


## papillon60000

papy chou et son garde-malade/infirmier Nounours !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pff, j'ai eu peur en voyant déjà des nouvelles après si peu de temps. C'est adorable et je vois que Nounours est aussi une drag queen, ceci expliquant peut-être cela  ::

----------


## papillon60000

::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

ADORABLE  ::

----------


## papillon60000

papy ne perd rien de sa gourmandise, il est parvenu à me piquer un bout de gâteau pendant mon café, sous mon nez le coquin !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je trouve ça plutôt bon signe, car avec l'insuffisance rénale ils perdent en général tout appétit. Et puis il mérite bien un petit morceau de gâteau. Tu sais j'avais un vieux chien en insuffisance rénale, à la fin de sa vie la seule chose qu'il mangeait encore c'étaient des crêpes, à cette époque je n'arrêtais pas d'en faire.

Bon appétit Gepetto  ::

----------


## papillon60000

oui, pour l'instant l'appétit se maintient, et il sait bien qu'il a droit de tout... comme dormir dans le lit et non plus dessus depuis quelques jours le coquin ! mais je ne pensais pas qu'il oserait me piquer mon bout de gâteau sous le nez, il est rapide encore l'animal !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Il est adorable ce Gepetto souhaitons lui de beaux mois encore...... Je croise

----------


## papillon60000

épuisé !





avec les copains





dans le soleil





avec Nounours





avec Belette

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tu es trop chou mon filleul. Ils sont sympas tes copains on dirait, en tout cas vous vous partagez les dodos c'est bien

Gros câlins  ::

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## myri_bonnie

Toujours en bonne compagnie, mais c'est vrai qu'un autre minou ça tien chaud.
Bisous mon filleul, à partager avec les copains et copines ::

----------


## papillon60000

Mon papy chou, tu es parti...
Libéré de toute souffrance que la maladie t'a infligé ces dernières semaines ; malgré les traitements pour ton coeur et tes reins, l'ascite a pris entièrement possession de ton pauvre corps jusqu'à ce que ton faible train-arrière n'arrive plus à te porter et que ta respiration se dégrade
Tu avais environ 15 ans, dont les 2,5 dernières années dans mon foyer en panier retraite
J'espère que tu y as été très heureux avec moi, et avec tes p'tits frères et soeurs de récup'
Tu aimais tout le monde, tu étais affectueux, gourmand (il ne fallait pas laisser une assiette sans surveillance !) et ta p'tite tête penchée (syndrome vestibulaire) te donnait cet air coquin unique ; tu me piquais la moitié de mon oreiller chaque nuit, je m'endormais bercée par tes ronrons d'amour, et souvent, j'étais réveillée en sursaut par une grande pattoune avant qui s'étirait jusqu'à finir dans mon oeil (heureusement fermé !)
Tu ne demandais pas grand-chose : un pilou moelleux dans un rayon de soleil, une bonne gamelle, un copain chat contre qui se coller pour faire la sieste et beaucoup d'amour de ta maman ; et oui, un sénior, ce n'est pas compliqué, ouvrez leur votre coeur et votre foyer
Merci pour ces 2 ans et demis, tu vas terriblement me manquer ; adieu mon ange et sois heureux où tu que ailles... Je t'aime fort

----------


## papillon60000

si quelqu'un veut participer à sa dernière facture... merci d'avance

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh non, ce que je craignais à chaque nouvelle intervention est arrivé. J'en pleure, même si je ne le connaissais pas en vrai. Il était tellement émouvant mon petit filleul. 
Merci d'avoir si bien pris soin de lui, il était heureux car comme tu l'écris si bien il se contenait de sa petite vie tranquille avec ses copains et un dodo douillet.

Repose en paix mon petit bonhomme, tu vas vraiment me manquer ma petite "drag queen" , moi aussi je t'aime fort.

_J'ai pris en charge le facture par paypal. A l'occasion propose-moi un autre filleul, mais il n'y a pas d'urgence, faisons d'abord le deuil de Gepetto._

----------


## papillon60000

merci beaucoup à toi Myriam d'avoir été sa Marraine, il en était très fier, même si tu le traitais de drag queen !
merci aussi pour sa facture, tu es un ange...

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ai vraiment de la peine, ce ne sont pas que des mots. Ca me navre de penser que bientôt ce sujet sera fermé et qu'il n'y aura plus ses photos. "Life sucks" comme diraient les Anglais.

----------


## francesca75

Repose en paix papychou Gepetto, tu étais si craquant. Tu as eu la chance d'être chouchouté et entouré d'amour les dernières années de ta vie.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Rip beau Gepetto

----------


## petitvelu

De tout cur avec vous, il a eu des jours pleins de bonheur grâce à vous..............

Moi aussi, je les aime énormément ces pépés et mémés chats, ces borgnes, ces tripattes, ces petits minets abîmés par la vie, malades chroniques, Fiv +................ il ne faut pas hésiter à les accueillir tout en étant conscient de leurs "différences" et de ce que cela peut impliquer d'un point de vue santé et financier.................

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Gepetto :: , courage Papillon60000

----------


## melusine23

Courage Papillon... C'est tellement dur quand ils partent nos ptis vieux cassés de partout et récupérés de nulle part qui nous offrent tellement... RIP Gepetto.

----------

